
Ask HN: Where do you store the backup of your password store - jobigoud
I&#x27;ve been using a desktop based password manager for years (KeePass). It dawned on me a few months ago: I backup my password store on a personal FTP account which access is protected by a complicated password that I can only retrieve from the password store itself.<p>So if I were to loose access to my primary password store (say, in a house fire), I would loose access to the backup as well. I have a few copies of it on a laptop and USB drive now but if they are all in the fire it wouldn&#x27;t help.<p>Asking to reset that FTP password wouldn&#x27;t work either since my primary mail address for confirmation purposes is also behind a password that is only in the store.<p>The only solutions I can think of is to use a second memorable master password to protect access to the backups. (Or the same master password since if it is compromised the backups are useless anyway). Or a memorable password for the recovery address.<p>What is everyone else doing?
======
kurinj
Just find a way to remember that one complicated password.

